
Luminoth: Open Source Toolkit for Computer Vision - jonbaer
https://luminoth.ai/
======
greenscale
Is this a reference to the Luminoth [1] from Metroid Prime 2?

[1]
[http://metroid.wikia.com/wiki/Luminoth](http://metroid.wikia.com/wiki/Luminoth)

Edit - Turns out it is! From the github:

"Why the name?

The Dark Visor is a Visor upgrade in Metroid Prime 2: Echoes. Designed by the
Luminoth during the war, it was used by the Champion of Aether, A-Kul, to
penetrate Dark Aether's haze in battle against the Ing.

\-- Dark Visor - Wikitroid"

